# Best Looking Conductors



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Top this if you can! (I know, he does not look so good today, but ....)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Riccardo Muti was quite handsome in his prime.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Guiseppe Sinopoli was very handsome








So are Petrenko, Dudamel, Järvi... and Simone Young.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Claudio Abbado was a pretty good looking guy.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

Can there be any other?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Gentlemen - you have to be jesting, surely? 

There is only one of that lot who even remotely appeals to me :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The only conductor I've ever thought was good looking is Susanna Mälkki. All the good looking people are in contemporary music!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Gentlemen - you have to be jesting, surely?
> 
> There is only one of that lot who even remotely appeals to me :lol:


This is not about appealingly good looking, but enviously good looking: I wish I looked as good as Bernstein did.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

Anu Tali....










Hello boys!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm told I'm a terrible judge of male looks, but I think Salonen is intense, especially as a younger man.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Best Looking Conductors?*

Really, I don't recognize any of the folks posted here, by faces. Can you show me what they look like from behind, standing on a podium?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​The young Muti :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like Kleiber got tons of ladies swinging like that.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

JoAnn Falletta

Italian always wins paesans


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Gentlemen - you have to be jesting, surely?
> 
> There is only one of that lot who even remotely appeals to me :lol:


We are not all gentlemen here.

In the immortal words of Anna Russell: "Good afternoon, ladies, gentlemen...and others. Heh heh! What I mean is, some of you have brought _friends_."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

oyyyyyyy vayyyyyy


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This is not about appealingly good looking, but enviously good looking: I wish I looked as good as Bernstein did.


Poor you! :devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> We are not all gentlemen here.


True! I have to work for my living - sigh!


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Icarus said:


> Anu Tali....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Tali is the conductor of my local orchestra, and founded the Estonian-Finnish Symphony Orchestra with her ... twin sister.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

Oh my... I'm seeing double!










Well, they seem like nice folks.

Terviseks!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Itullian said:


> JoAnn Falletta
> 
> Italian always wins paesans


Wow! I have a number of her Naxos recordings. I had no idea . . . Not that any of this should matter. I like her Charles Griffes interpretations.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Best looking conductors?

Ok. If I have to nominate _somebody_ .... How about Mravinsky!







... another view:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> We are not all gentlemen here.


A very astute observation.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There was this guy named Jim working the LIRR from Long Beach to Penn Station, but alas, I never took his picture.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icarus said:


> Oh my... I'm seeing double!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For reals LOL? They looked like they walked off the set of Kill Bill Part 3. Models.

Will have to look further into this.


----------

